# Blown head gasket? Supercharged



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have water coming out of the exhaust when the I rev the car and the white smoke does not go away even after driving it. 
Pulled the car out of the garage and there was a small puddle of water by the muffler. When the car was in the drive way running the other muffler started leaking water. I reved the car up water shot out both exhuast and the white smoke kept going.
Note....I blew the dip stick out on Sunday when I got it on it so I dont know if that had any thing to do with this?

My car has a Magna Supercharger running about 7.5 pounds of boost.

I have pullled the plugs and they all look fine.......any suggestions??


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Your more than likely on the right track, if its not real obvious that you are getting engine compression in the cooling system theres a tool called a block tester that you can use to see if theres combustion gasses in the cooling system. Make sure theres no oil collecting in the top of the radiator or coolant in the oil usually when its shooting antifreeze out the exhaust its a dead giveaway that its headgaskets or cracked head.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Head Gasket or Combustion Leak Test Procedure (Gasoline Engines Only)


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Quick test. take the radiator cap off, start it, and see if it pushes water out right away. Compression test will work better though.

Leaky rings will also pop out the stick. Might need a vacuum pump.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check your PCV. I would also check your oil and coolent. Did they mix? Is there the correct amount of fluids in each? You can also do a compression test to help confirm.


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Check your PCV. I would also check your oil and coolent. Did they mix? Is there the correct amount of fluids in each? You can also do a compression test to help confirm.


Is the only PCV on the valve cover?


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oil looks good and coolant looks good.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fireside34 said:


> I have water coming out of the exhaust when the I rev the car and the white smoke does not go away even after driving it.
> Pulled the car out of the garage and there was a small puddle of water by the muffler. When the car was in the drive way running the other muffler started leaking water. I reved the car up water shot out both exhuast and the white smoke kept going.
> Note....I blew the dip stick out on Sunday when I got it on it so I dont know if that had any thing to do with this?
> 
> ...


Your dipstick blew out due to too much crankcase pressure caused by your Maggie. I'm sure it didn't blow out until you got on it pretty hard. Ask me how I know.  You need to get a crankcase breather for your valve cover. Since I installed mine my dipstick has never popped out no matter how hard I get on it. Start there first.


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Your dipstick blew out due to too much crankcase pressure caused by your Maggie. I'm sure it didn't blow out until you got on it pretty hard. Ask me how I know.  You need to get a crankcase breather for your valve cover. Since I installed mine my dipstick has never popped out no matter how hard I get on it. Start there first.


Did your car start blowing water out of the exhaust and smoking when you blew your dip stick?
Yes the dip stick blew when I got on it really hard. Would a crank case breather stop the smoke and the water from going out the exhaust? 
Or do you think the head gasket is shot?

Thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

fireside34 said:


> Did your car start blowing water out of the exhaust and smoking when you blew your dip stick?
> Yes the dip stick blew when I got on it really hard. Would a crank case breather stop the smoke and the water from going out the exhaust?
> Or do you think the head gasket is shot?
> 
> Thanks


My car never blew out more water (condensation) than it normally does after starting it. If you say that your anti-freeze and oil levels look okay, what about the water level in your coolant tank for the Maggie intercooler? Maybe the intercooler has a small leak in it. But still it would have to be a whole lot of water leaking through to get pass the combustion chamber and leak out of the tail pipe. Honestly it sounds like the car is okay. Without seeing it myself I really don't know what advice to give.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

fireside34 said:


> I have pullled the plugs and they all look fine.......any suggestions??


Define "fine". Fine as in looks like brand-spanking new and totally clean? Or Fine as in there's some usual carbon/ash deposits?


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Define "fine". Fine as in looks like brand-spanking new and totally clean? Or Fine as in there's some usual carbon/ash deposits?


The plugs look used like they have some build up....not clean looking.
There is water/condensation puddles on the floor in my garage under each muffler. When I pull the car out of the garage and back into the garage there is a trail of water/condensation. I am going to drive the car this weekend and check the antifreeze level to see if it changes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Dripping water from the bottom of the muffler or exhaust is pretty normal in a catted car. Mine does it all the time with puddles. I get some white smoke alittle after start-up thats just the moisture steaming up. If it has a sweet smell than you are buring antifreez


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

fireside34 said:


> The plugs look used like they have some build up....not clean looking.
> There is water/condensation puddles on the floor in my garage under each muffler. When I pull the car out of the garage and back into the garage there is a trail of water/condensation. I am going to drive the car this weekend and check the antifreeze level to see if it changes.


Does the white "smoke" go away after you've driven it for a good 30+ minutes? Has it been really cold way down there in TX? If so, it's probably just condensation.


----------

